# Early Harvest... interesting Deer season.



## Arrowhead (Aug 28, 2012)

I've lived here in the middle of corn/bean country for 20 years. Some farmers started combining the corn a week ago. I've never saw a field picked in this area in August before. Our drought was so bad, most of the stalks don't have ears and the ones that do are mis-shapened and small. It might be a nice thing to be sitting in the deer stand with the bow Oct. 1st. I'm guessing most of the corn will be gone by then and thousands of acres of cover will be gone. 

Starting to get the fever......


----------



## mga (Aug 28, 2012)

haven't been out in over 10 years....but, going out this fall with a new bow and a desire to kill.


----------



## Blazin (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep it's coming, October 1st here as well


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 28, 2012)

Goin' to Wyo. to hunt and the season stars Oct. 1. Can't wait.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Gonna go to the bow shop and get a new string on mine maybe a new sight.


----------



## cheeves (Aug 28, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Goin' to Wyo. to hunt and the season stars Oct. 1. Can't wait.:hmm3grin2orange:


Been thru some parts. Incredible country!! No wonder the people are so protected of the place. Magnificent!!!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Most drought areas they are chopping for silage before its too late I have done the same.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Aug 28, 2012)

my house? deer stand is porch roof. might get kid started this year. its pretty darn easy in va if you hunt your own place.


----------



## Marco (Aug 28, 2012)

My father set me straight on bow hunting,......"Some pretty good looking Indian maidens where traded for Winchesters, why are you ####ing around?"


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oct. 1 here too. Gittin ready.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 29, 2012)

There's a season?????


----------



## wooddog 066 (Aug 29, 2012)

me too cant wait to goto illinios i have a trip planned with my stick en string for oct 8th-12th should be pretty good i imagine everything will be harvested and the deer will be in the timber!!!last time i was out there in 2010 it was flooded and lots of corn was still standing!!!but wish me luck fellas:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HorseFaller (Aug 29, 2012)

Sept 1 here in WA. That's right this Saturday. I get one week around home then it's off to the eastside of the state to chase muledeer and elk for a week. Can't wait


----------



## greendohn (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 29, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I've lived here in the middle of corn/bean country for 20 years. Some farmers started combining the corn a week ago. I've never saw a field picked in this area in August before. Our drought was so bad, most of the stalks don't have ears and the ones that do are mis-shapened and small. It might be a nice thing to be sitting in the deer stand with the bow Oct. 1st. I'm guessing most of the corn will be gone by then and thousands of acres of cover will be gone.
> 
> Starting to get the fever......



Think the deer will be down in weight?


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 29, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Think the deer will be down in weight?



No, there's still plenty corn to feed the deer, but that's about it. Most of our timber here is Oak. I did notice a good supply of acorns. Plus beans and natural clover and such.


----------



## D&B Mack (Aug 29, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> No, there's still plenty corn to feed the deer, but that's about it. Most of our timber here is Oak. I did notice a good supply of acorns. Plus beans and natural clover and such.



First year I have not notice acorns at my place. We got an inch or two of rain yesterday, by noon you couldn't even tell by walking through the lawn that it had rained.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm hoping the deer are ready to step in front of my scope, come November. This thread has me itchin' to punch a few holes in paper. Us poor Hoosiers are limited in the fire arms we can use. I'm still tossing sabots with an 11-87. I think 60 yards, give or take, is about the farthest shot I've killed a deer. Most of 'em I've taken have been well under 50 yards.,,like 20 to 30. I've never had to chase one, never gut shot one, either.

I don't bow hunt, but I do go and glass with a buddy who does. It's hot enough here during early bow season that we'll need to find a cooler for hangin' if luck is with him. 

Again, good huntin' to all you guys getting ready.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 29, 2012)

Acorns dropping fast, and they're kinda big this year...


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Aug 30, 2012)

acorns dropping here too big but so far not huge amounts


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 30, 2012)

yea, im ready!


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 30, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> yea, im ready!



Wherebouts is this now?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Somewhere up here by where I live!  to give you guys an idea on how many deer I got around here.
I was mowing the side of the road (we planted 750 blue spruce, and every other cranberry lilac shrubs) as a windbreak. I was mowing it, in a JD LX277 rider, the thing is a pig. you can hear it from a dang near 1/4 mile away! and I rounded a corner. Deer. Not deer, A DANG 8 point BRUISER is just sitting there. Eating some berries! I whipped out the finger pistol, but it turns out it was unloaded. :msp_sneaky: Darn. Well if you guys want some more pics, I have em!


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 31, 2012)

axlr8 said:


> Somewhere up here by where I live!  to give you guys an idea on how many deer I got around here.
> I was mowing the side of the road (we planted 750 blue spruce, and every other cranberry lilac shrubs) as a windbreak. I was mowing it, in a JD LX277 rider, the thing is a pig. you can hear it from a dang near 1/4 mile away! and I rounded a corner. Deer. Not deer, A DANG 8 point BRUISER is just sitting there. Eating some berries! I whipped out the finger pistol, but it turns out it was unloaded. :msp_sneaky: Darn. Well if you guys want some more pics, I have em!



Would we?!!! (ahem) Yes. More please.


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Heres some, There will be more!


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

some more! Almost through this batch!


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Almost finished!


----------



## axlr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

DONE. for now!  I will start a new thread soon!





















thats just one time of pulling the chip! I like the mysterious glow in the background pic #1 post #28. Them weeds. are 4 foot tall. and the eyes arent a deer's.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome pics.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Good pics. Deer season comes in earlier for me this year because they changed my region. It will keep me satisfied until the real fun comes. DUCK SEASON!!!!


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2012)

You better get them all or I will get busy loading to catch them in the slats next year with 45 grain hollow points.


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 1, 2012)

The news says some dumb #### here in KS, has got to spend 15 consecutive weekends in jail for poaching what would have been a state record whitetail. Restitution of $8000 to landowner, loss of hunting privs. for 5 years. Good thing he didnt abuse a child as his hunting privs. would be lost forever!


----------

